# Trying to enable electronic oil meter but failed



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi ,

Trying to enable the electronic oil meter on my F10 520d with following parameter:

HU_CIC OELSTANDSMENU = aktiv
HU_CIC OELSTAND_OENS = aktiv

I can see the oil meter menu in the screen after FDL Coding, but when I tried to run measure on it, it simply cannot work.

Is there anything else need to be added? Is there a VO code for this feature?
Would this feature also Hardware associated? Mine is 2014 520D

Any suggestion would be appreciated !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I do not think it works with Diesel Motor.


----------



## matg28 (Oct 28, 2013)

Not a chance this will work on a pre-LCI model. 

There are no electronic Oil level sensors on the N47 engine pre LCI F10's. I have pre and post LCI, pre has a manual dipstick, post has the electronics.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

For Petro motor, at least N55, any VO Date from 0312 will enable OELSTAND_OENS, and this is before LCI production beginning 0712.


----------



## matg28 (Oct 28, 2013)

Interesting Shawn!

But for sure, the 520d pre-lci is a manual only job. Wonder if it's possible to retrofit the parts?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I have no idea what parts are needed. I know that no matter what, I could not get it working on my 2011 F10.


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

I have a diesel and it works


----------



## matg28 (Oct 28, 2013)

Found these part numbers:

#	Date From	Date To	Part Number	Steering	Description	Qty Required	Old Part Number
16	01/04/2000	N/A	7508003 Oil levelling sensor	1	1439810 
16	01/07/2006	20/08/2010	7567722 Oil levelling sensor	1	7548062 
16	15/07/2010	N/A	7607909 Oil levelling sensor	1	7567722

but I think this might be for oil empty !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vince59 said:


> I have a diesel and it works


Yes, so it seems each motor at some production point switched over to the new Electrical Oil-Level Detection display.

My car has Electrical Oil-Level Detection, but OELSTAND_OENS changes iDrive "Vehicle Info" => "Vehicle status" => "engine oil level" (Oil Lamp Icon with Check Mark) that shows actual oil level within Min / Max range to just Oil level is Ok screen and adds new "Measure engine oil level" (Oil Lamp Icon with Refresh Circle) that is used to force an oil measurement display.


----------



## maszika (Mar 29, 2014)

I have 525d N47 from 01/2013 pre LCI, and i have stick and oil menu too from factory.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks for all the information shared, looks like I have to give up on this feature too..


----------



## matg28 (Oct 28, 2013)

Been doing some more digging on this:

The 520D F10 LCI has this part for the level sensor: 

16	OIL LEVELLING SENSOR 1 12617508003	$163.50	See MH 0138861

which looks very similar to the part for the pre-LCI. 

Getting different results from varying ETK's, so this is weird to say the least.

I'll try to re-enable mine this week - maybe 54.1 might make the difference - just noticed the OP has a CIC, I've got the NBT.

The local dealer didn't have a clue when I asked them......


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

matg28 said:


> Been doing some more digging on this:
> 
> The 520D F10 LCI has this part for the level sensor:
> 
> ...


Please kindly update us your result, Thanks


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

I wonder maybe there is a VO code related to this feature, can someone share your VO table if your oil level check function is default enabled. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jackylooo said:


> I wonder maybe there is a VO code related to this feature, can someone share your VO table if your oil level check function is default enabled. Thanks!


There is no VO Code for it.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks Shawn, so is there any thing else need to be coded in order to make it work or it is also hardware related? Why some 520D had this function and some are not?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jackylooo said:


> Thanks Shawn, so is there any thing else need to be coded in order to make it work or it is also hardware related? Why some 520D had this function and some are not?


I am pretty sure it is a hardware issue.


----------



## matg28 (Oct 28, 2013)

Not had a chance to try this yet - too many Christmas parties, and I'm not going near the car with a hangover 

I'll update when I've tried !


----------



## SergAA (Jul 16, 2013)

Mine 535d (June 2013, pre-lci) have digital oil meter...


----------



## Makky (Feb 9, 2015)

Anyone got this working?

My dad have a F10 520d 2010 with CIC, and have the digital oil meter.

My brothers F10 520d 2013 (NBT) doesn't have it.

My F31 320d 2013 (NBT) also has it.

AS far as I understand, all of them have the same engine?

Anyone found out how to enable this?


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

This one is almost like the launch control flag, some are work and some are not without a logical reason to distinguish them....


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

Makky said:


> Anyone got this working?
> 
> My dad have a F10 520d 2010 with CIC, and have the digital oil meter.
> 
> ...


i mean is DDE differences. my X4 have traditional meter and digital oil meter. in F series i not check. But in my other car E92 LCI 320D 2011 without digital oil meter. i change dip sensor, by digital, and not work error in diagnosis and not look level.
If DDE not have this entry not work digital oil meter


----------

